# Tommy Emmanuel Ryerson Theatre Toronto



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm going to see Tommy Emmanuel may 14th at the Ryerson Theatre. I haven't had a chance to see him live yet so this should be awesome. Been watching his videos for years and cant wait for the real deal.

Well, thats all. Just had to share the excitement somewhere.

OSBM


----------



## Inkfish (Apr 13, 2010)

One of the best! 

I'm visiting my famliy here for few months so I can't miss this opportunity 4 me


----------



## Webcat10 (Sep 28, 2007)

I saw him in Québec last August. Me and my son had to drive for 7 hours to get to the show and we ended front row, center stage ! .... We are going back to Québec on May 17th . This is a pure joy to see him live.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I can guarantee you will not be disappointed, probably you will be astounded.


----------

